# Kiwi (left) and baby Charlie are really getting along well!



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

After some quarantine of Charlie, he and Kiwi have really been getting along well for the last couple of weeks! Some fighting at first over swing perches in the cage at bed time, but that's stopped and they seem to like each other. Kiwi likes having another bird around again after Benjamin died, I think.

Kiwi's teaching him the ropes and showing him all the best perching sites in the house!


----------



## Budgie.Lover (7 mo ago)

They’re so pretty! I’m sure they are very happy together!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear the Kiwi and Charlie are doing well together! Great picture.*


----------



## budgielyfe (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks, yeah they mostly get along but I'm trying to deal with some jealousy issues with Charlie. He doesn't like it when I pay attention to Kiwi, he wants me all to himself!


----------

